# Council of Vapor Tempest - anybody bringing these in?



## Crockett (4/7/16)

If so, when do you expect them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/7/16)

(3) 18650 MAH batteries....lol (I'd take 10 of those if they existed)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larry (4/7/16)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 18650 mAh batteries!


----------



## RiaanRed (4/7/16)

Crockett said:


> If so, when do you expect them?
> View attachment 59862


Stunning looking mod!


----------

